# Hello please read this thread...need all the help i can get....Thanks



## delboy000 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello 

I am 26 year old and profoundly deaf.

Right now I work for myself as a window cleaner in london.

I have been to Cyprus loads of time only in Polis and Paphos on holiday and very enjoy my time out there plus I found that nearly every Cyprus people I have met speak english so I feel being profoundly deaf I did not have any problem with communication as I can hear with my hearing aids and lip read people

I have been thinking of moving to Cyprus in paphos for a while and would like a new change.

I would like very much like to set up a bar or buy a bar in paphos near by the beach.

I would have to find a place to rent to live to begin with

The only problem I have got is I only got 70k to my name to start a new life in Cyprus.

Do anyone know anyone who have or move over to Cyprus open up a little bar in South Cyprus?

I do not know where to start or how to go about it

Any advice would be great


Many Thanks

Del


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Dearest Del,

I wish you of success with finding a bar and 
will be sending you lots of good vibes.


----------



## delboy000 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks Mamacats

I Hope someone will reply to my Qs


----------



## rivonia (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Del
Great to read you are planning to come to Cyprus to live and work - suggest you come out on a single airticket and maybe stay in an aparthotel for a couple of weeks to enable you to look around for rental accommodation and to visit bars that are already open. Maybe get a job to get some experience before investing your money? Don't tell anyone else how much money you have - there are people here (as in other countries) who are willing to take your money and leave with you with nothing! Take care, take your time and get expert advice before parting with your hard earned cash


----------



## delboy000 (Jul 2, 2008)

rivonia said:


> Hi Del
> Great to read you are planning to come to Cyprus to live and work - suggest you come out on a single airticket and maybe stay in an aparthotel for a couple of weeks to enable you to look around for rental accommodation and to visit bars that are already open. Maybe get a job to get some experience before investing your money? Don't tell anyone else how much money you have - there are people here (as in other countries) who are willing to take your money and leave with you with nothing! Take care, take your time and get expert advice before parting with your hard earned cash


Thanks for your advice rivonia

I already work in bars before when I was a lot younger so got some experience in bar work.

I don't really want to get a job and work for someone as the wage will be very low.

My plan is to open up or buy a bar in Cyprus in Jan 09.

I was hoping to speak to someone who may of done what I am looking to do to get some of advice what the best way of going about it but it look as if I better off going to Cyprus and do my own research

Del


----------



## delboy000 (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone got anymore advice for me please post here....I will check on again here to see if i get anymore reply


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Del, Nice to hear from you. Your project sounds very exciting. 

I have never set up a bar or anything like that, but a close relative has in Tenerife. It is an expensive business and there are lots of things to think about. With the current state of the £ and the rising prices of property here, 70k (I presume that's £ Sterling?) is not much if you want buy or set up a bar from scratch and also want to find somewhere to rent to live. I suggest that leasing an existing business might be financially more viable. Mind you, if you are doing that you have to ask yourself why the previous business failed (and it must have failed or circumstances must have changed otherwise the owner wouldn't be selling! 

Another thing you have to think about is location. Some areas in Paphos have loads and loads of bars and cafes and some will struggle to cope with the competition. I would have thought it better to set up in an area without many bars.

As regards where to start... I suggest you start with a list - write down what you envisage your bar to be and who you want to appeal to. Is it tourists? locals? Young people? old people? The diving crowd? the sports mad? a bar for families with children?. This will help concentrate your mind as to where your bar should be. Once you know that, you could start having a look on the internet to see what existing businesses are for sale, where and how much for. You need to look for one rated for 'food and beverages' because changing licences is an expensive and long-winded procedure. A bar with living accommodation above would be good as it would save rental charges! Once you have done this you will have an idea as to the money you need, whether your 70k is enough or if you need to get finance for the rest.

Once you have done that perhaps you'd like to come back to the forum and share what you have learnt and people can suggest what to do next.
Good luck


----------



## nickp (Jul 5, 2008)

Calimera Del..

Check this site out for an indication of prices, residential and commercial...

buysellcyprus com

The cons are that Cyprus has become an increasingly more expensive place to live over the last 5 to 6 years, in 1999 a litre of diesel was aprox 20p now it's about £1.00). Property prices have spiraled. The attitudes of the locals in the main town to foreigners isn't always the best, villagers are a little different, tend to be more friendly. Any contact you have with officialdom is best done through a friendly local, if you can find one to help... Corruption is still rife, money helps to smooth most process's. Cyprus is the epitome of the phrase, it's not what you know but who you know. If you do get to befriend a local who has contacts you'll find things move a lot faster, smoother and cheaper. Driving standards are crap, no really crap. General attitudes can be a little arrogant, to much money to quickly has arrived on the island. 

The pros are life in Cyprus is much more relaxed, and most things are still less expensive than in the U.K. Your diet can be much healthier if you choose. If you find the right restaurants, not the tourist one's, you can eat healthily and cheaply. The weather is obviously much hotter in the summer than the U.K., with snow on the mountains in the winter enough for skiing on Troodos. You'll get about 340 odd days of sunshine...If you like coffee shops, there's one about every 50 meters.. You're always within about 40 mins driving time from the sea. 

Paphos is my favourite part of the island, if ever I needed to relax for the weekend thats where I ended up. 

Ok, enough for now, any questions please ask. 
These opinions are based on my own experience of spending 90% of the last nine years in Cyprus living and running a couple of business's in Limassol, and dealing with all aspects of the government from the top to the bottom, I was lucky enough to find a local, seven years ago, who still works for me in Cyprus, who knows just about everybody that needs to be known. I also happen to trust him with my life. His name's Costas, so if you see him on your travels give him a wave...

P.S. You definitely need to spend some time living in Cyprus before making any decisions on where and what to buy or rent and obviously to get a feel for the place...and the very best of luck... Go for it....


----------



## delboy000 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi *Nickp*

Thanks for the website....

I found my time in Cyprus on holiday in polis and Paphos in the main town people have been very kind toward me......I must of been very been lucky so far.........I am sure if I was living out there, Not on holiday it won't be the same.

You are right Cyprus has become more expensive over the last 5 years....I was at polis on a family holiday a month ago and hired myself a car.....The gas was not that much cheaper to what it is in the UK.

I am looking to take my time and not rush into to it and fly out to Cyprus in the winter and do a bit of research of what to buy or rent.

It just me looking for a new start in Paphos so it will be a bit scary to moving out to Cyprus not knowing anyone out there.....

I don't know if you read my 1st post about looking to open a bar in paphos near by the beach..... but would like to know your opinion about me thinking of opening a bar in Paphos.....Would i be mad to do this???....Would I be better off finding a job out in Paphos and rather start a business?

The reason I am thinking of starting a bar is because if I go looking for jobs out in Cyprus I won't earn the kinds of money I get in england.....

It would be great if I ever need to ask you any Qs about moving out Cyprus about rent or what to buy when I get back from my visit in Cyprus sometime after Jan 09..... I sure I will have a lot of questions to ask Would it be ok if I PM you if I needed to?

Many Thanks

Del


----------



## nickp (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Del,

I would not presume to suggest that you should or should not start a business in Cyprus, but I would recommend you live in Cyprus for 3 to 6 months, find a job working in the area and type of pub you are thinking of opening. This will give an indication firstly if it's the place and business for you, and secondly an indication of turnover, overheads and thus profit you should expect. You can then make a more informed decision as to yes or no. 
But bear in mind this is still no guarantee of success, but at least you're not going in blind...


As far as earning the same as in the U.K. you won't need to, the cost of living is cheaper in Cyprus...

I will try to answer any questions you have as best I can based on my experience, someone else may think differently...

Just remember, if you don't try you've already failed.

P.S. My avatar pic was taken in a restaurant in Paphos, fab food and cheap.


----------



## delboy000 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for your advice Nick.....

I will come back on here if I need to ask you any more Qs ...

Once again Thanks


Del


----------

